# June morels?



## the shroominator

What's the latest you've ever found a morel? Very curious to see everyone's answers. I think the latest for me was my first year looking. Giant yellows on May 20 something in 2008. Those buggers stuck out like a sore thumb. Made it easy on my then newbie eyes. I must have found over 150 of them. I was hooked after the first one of course.


----------



## the shroominator

Forgot to add.... Include what portion of Ohio your find was. I'm a glutton for knowledge.


----------



## jdk32581

I am in NE Ohio and I was finding fresh young morels last year may 19th. I ran out of free time and energy about the week after. I know if I would have left them they would have made it until June 1st. I am a Cuyahoga/Geauga/Portage area hunter.


----------



## the shroominator

Jdk thanks for bringing up the river bottom thread again. My latest finds have always been near water except for last year I found 2lbs of smaller yellows,and man were they yellow, on a hillside littered with younger tulip poplars and nary another type of tree around. Shrooms wer fresh because 2 days before in same spot I only found a handful of em. Crazy thing was tho they weren't up long the slugs wer hammering them. I had to leave 1 morel for every 3 found


----------



## buckeyebowman

I'm in NEOH. I found a giant yellow (9") last year on May 24 in Lawrence Co., PA. Well, that's not entirely true. I found it 5-6 days earlier when it was 4 1/2"-5" tall. You talk about a morel being really yellow, this one was golden! It seemed to be almost glowing there in the undergrowth. This struck me as strange, so I put my fingertips on it and it felt like a damp sponge. I'm not all that experienced at morel hunting, but I'd read about "Morchella crassipes", or the bigfoot morel and thought this might be one. It was, after all, late in the season. This was at my fish &amp; game club, and despite there being other members hunting on the property, I decided to leave it. I covered my traces as best I could and got out of there. When I went back I almost had a panic attack! You'd think a 9" tall morel would stick out like a sore thumb, but the undergrowth had gotten pretty high. When I found it again I discovered that a "little buddy" had sprouted alongside it that was nearly 5" tall. Enough waiting! I took them both!

I doubt that the big one would have made it till June, but the smaller one might have. And who knows about all the ones out there in the woods that no one ever saw! Considering how cold the weather has been this Spring, we just might have a chance to see some June morels.


----------



## sb

All below is applicable to Central OH (Franklin County) area.

Are there any out there(in June)?
Can I find them?
Am I willing to confront the June woods environment for searching?

Well . . . looking backwards (6 years) . . . my latest Morels have been 5/16. Were Morels there to find beyond that date. I've always believed so. Have I been willing to look? . . . No.

For me it becomes a point of "diminishing returns" beyond which i won't expend the effort. 

. . . I take a breather until the Chanterelles start in July. Yea!!


----------



## cotty

the latest I have found a morel in ohio was, may 28th, in morgan county and found 4 the same day back home in Fairfield county, very fresh definitely would have made it to june, found 6lbs total that day, back in 2011, never came back from the reclands with less than 6 lbs of morels that year. southeast and south central ohio


----------



## cotty

but I have read if the conditions are right morels will grow all year around, not just in spring, there are places out west that have had flushes since last spring and still finding them


----------



## ant

My latest find was around the 2nd week in june in a creek bottom.Around 1983.Was just by chance was out fishing.In Greene CO..About 2 years ago me and Scott found about 60 or 70 around the end of may.Dont remember the exact time but we thought Morels were done,and were out looking for Oysters.Low and behold we hit the gold mine that keeps us looking.


----------



## the shroominator

Thanks to all who responded!! Very neat information. Crazy lil things these mushrooms we hunt. Sure hope this string of upcoming hot days doesn't cut our season short. Things are gettin good around here. So far 2lbs in 2 days! Not a banner year but fun none the less. Any time in the woods is fun for that matter. Gotta love nature!


----------

